
Beautiful is better than ugly - apgwoz
http://use.perl.org/~Alias/journal/38842
======
adamc
This particular rant is pretty Perl-specific. This may be more general:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/11/081120073130.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/11/081120073130.htm)

